# Panama City End of July



## bassfisher10 (Jun 18, 2009)

i a going down with my family..and i wanted to know if i could catch anything off the dock that we have our boat at...its going be me and my girlfriend and my brother ..we all round the same age 15-17 years old...some times at night


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm sure there are fish around the dock or if you could make it over to St. Andrews on the jetties is a good spot. At night find lights and try live shrimp. That is always a good bet.


----------



## steve175vs (Jul 17, 2011)

so what bait/lures do you recommend? I will be fishing there in August and have a lot of experience bass fishing but very little saltwater. I have a variety of rods and reels and tons of lures.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

It depends if you see fish bashing schools of bait use a gotcha, but like I said live shrimp is good. There are so many fish it just depends what you want to catch


----------



## Jaybird (Apr 27, 2010)

be on the jetties when the tide is going out. use a crab on a medium sized hook. throw it upcurrent and let it drift back down along the rocks and hold on. you'll see a lot of other people doing the same thing with top water plugs. do what they do


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Ton of reds there...


----------



## steve175vs (Jul 17, 2011)

what a bout the bridge between panama city and panama city beach? any suggestions for fishing there?


----------

